

Tetris in 1k of JavaScript - ujeezy
http://i.sstephenson.us/1ktris/1ktris.html

======
cschep
It would be fun to look at the source, not minified. Anyone know if that is
available? I tried to go the root url and got access denied.

~~~
code_duck
<http://i.sstephenson.us/1ktris/1ktris.js>

------
code_duck
I'd be willing to part with another 128 bytes for the spacebar or down arrow
to work.

